# Seachem Flourite Dark, Experience and Pictures



## astonstreet (Aug 12, 2010)

I like the color personally. I might consider using this in my next tank.

Thanks for the info!


----------



## HouseofZoo (Sep 12, 2010)

I also decided to go with Flourite Dark and I love it. I washed and dried it as well before capping my MTS and there was no clouding at all, I was relieved. I wanted a darker substrate, but not completely black, so this was a nice middle ground. Sort of reminds me of mulched up leaves.

The texture isn't quite what I had expected and as you mentioned, it can be fun to get stems to stay down, but all in all I love it.

Nice write up!


----------



## ukamikazu (Jun 4, 2010)

Flourite is awesome and all, but really, all that rinsing. Still, good job! 10 rinses? I hope you didn't hurt your back doing that or got a cramp in your arms.


----------

